# just one room



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I see you found the Center of Gravity on those transformers


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

What type of temp lights are y'all using


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> What type of temp lights are y'all using



Well there all CFL 100 watt .


The vibration isolators under transformers .

And the gear has full 100% vibration pads there is a stainless steel 1/16" metal plate in the center of each pad and its the full frame padded. What a waste of time .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

why the trans. mounted off ground, they are already on curb, spec thing?
BTW, nice pipe work, well done and professional.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

360max said:


> why the trans. mounted off ground, they are already on curb, spec thing?
> BTW, nice pipe work, well done and professional.



Well you need to ask our engineer that question its called vibration .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can do pipe work like that in my sleep.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

MTW said:


> I can do pipe work like that in my sleep.


Cool story bro


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe runner! I'm glad you finally posted the best work this site has ever seen! Many of your previous photos of this site finally led up to this jaw dropping room. No one here can post pics that compare to this!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

You better post pics or videos of the wire pulls!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty much the only time I speak here is when you post pics, lol.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the sparkelly effect of the lighting. 





.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well this was after 1.5 years of underground work 
here's one of the emergency risers just starting if you like pipe this is the 
emergency conduits going to the second floor electrical room . This week will finish all the conduit you see in the stub up slab on grade photo ther's over 150 conduits in that space going up . 


That steel plate with the holes is for pour back we pass the conduits thur that and fire seal and fill with 6000psi and rebar. 

Wires next and we just got the newest Greenlee tugger with all the bells so yes we can do a video .

They put the emergency room on the second floor and the main electrical room in the basement go figure!

Lots of fun times .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe runner! I am speechless! All I can say is cant wait to see more!
You will like that new Greenlee UT-10 with mobile versa boom. I used ours for a two weeks straight. It has two speeds and drops down to low if you double tap the foot switch or automaticity drops when you hit four k. You will find the 4" slip I. Adaptor to be real tight in 4" so we lubed ours and used a 2x4 to prop it up for going all the way in. You could use a die grinder on the outside of it or like we did and just buy the 3.5" slip in pipe adaptor.
You will like that it has a soft start feature. I only wish high speed was a bit quicker than 16 feet a minute but then again you would have problems with it when you got up around 8 k. The mobile cart is awesome, will take a bit for you to get quick on the setting it from pipe to pipe.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah real steel EMT fittings not die cast!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I love the pics keep them coming


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

What type of building is this? Hospital?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

123electric said:


> Pipe runner! I'm glad you finally posted the best work this site has ever seen! Many of your previous photos of this site finally led up to this jaw dropping room. No one here can post pics that compare to this!


Easy there buckwheat


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Easy there buckwheat


 Damn near creamed his Carhartts.... :laughing:

It definitely does look nice, though. 

What's with accent lighting underneath all the gear?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

My question is...who plans the runs? I'm sure they are planned in advance. I'm not trying to put down the work, but the hard part of that is the planning.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Big John said:


> Damn near creamed his Carhartts.... :laughing:
> 
> It definitely does look nice, though.
> 
> What's with accent lighting underneath all the gear?


That is the type of job that you have a full time temp power/lighting crew. 

I've never considered putting lights in the gear but after seeing that I think I will consider it now.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> My question is...who plans the runs? I'm sure they are planned in advance. I'm not trying to put down the work, but the hard part of that is the planning.



Well Deep Cover i plan all the conduit runs it took 10 months theres 16 other electrical rooms in the building .

The engineer gives his layout plan of the electrical rooms and a one line for all distribution . 

You basically locate the rooms take your gear specifications and plan the room in most cases you move the gear around to get shortest path but must meet code clearances plus physically fit it in the room .

But before you start each conduit size and feeder must be checked per the NEC all feeders all breaker sizes conduit sizes . Gear must be checked per gear & panel sizes cut sheets and located in the rooms with elevations overhead and underground routing . Clear space per NEC !

But also it has to be approved by engineer this takes time trust me .
plus everything has to be coordinated with other trades which takes months .

We study the specs and locate each room per the architectural drawns structural drawns mechcanical drawns plumbing drawns and fined a route. Then take the one line and route each conduit the engineer doesnt do that the electrical contractor does its been that way for as long as ive been a electrician .

The only jobs i have had a route given is a power plant then they give you a designed job with elevations and location of trays and conduit .

I drawn it in pencil on 1/2 scale drawings blow up the electrical rooms 
drawn how i want it. Draw in the conduits panels gear transformers all of it with elevations at 1/2 inch scale .
Then it goes to the cad guys who use auto cad and electronically send it to the engineers for review and other trades.

After all is said and done i go out to the field with my crew and install it . Lots of work and hours of fun this is every job nothing has changed .

Funny but everyone thinks the cad folks do it but think back in 1969 when i started we didnt have computers and we did bigger jobs then this one . Cad drawings has only been around a short time our company has used it for about 10 years but 3D has only been in the last three years . All our electricians layout there own work and the cad guys follow what we design . Bottom line is were the ones who get the blame when it doesnt work .

I tell the cad guys this once a week when they bitch about how many conduits they have to put in! Gee guys but how did we get it done 35 years ago pencil paper we didnt have auto cad we didnt have computers and no cell phones so shut the hell up and do it . LOL :laughing::laughing:

The only reason for cad is today they can have a meeting via the computer over the phone or email PDF's back a forth to work out issues its a time saver . And most jobs are paper less i have all my drawings on a disc . 

I can print out anything i need and take it out to the field give it to my guys in seconds by email on there i phones.

So its easy today to work trust me all this and i sniff glue all day .


Look below top photo is what the contract drawings show bottom view is my pencil drawing of how i changed the room to eliminate overhead duct banks coming in from the top in the ceiling and put all the gear on the back walls which face the outside since were in the basement it saved lots of work . Same rooms just flip them when you look at it i didnt rotate the photo sorry.

Walkerj & Big john The lights inside the gear are 150 watt incandescent its to keep the gear warm and dry its not for looks . So when we megg the bus is a better reading keeps it dry .

This is the room in my post above .


----------

